# Good luck to all in the surf this weekend



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Now that I can fish during the week, I pretty much won't bother fishing on weekends. But it looks tempting this weekend. I look forward to the reports.

I will say that I don't love the WSW wind direction for Saturday. I also don't like the fact that the high tide is at 4:30 am and then goes out all morning. I'd rather fish an incoming tide.

But if the surf is calm and I still had a day job, I'd be there regardless. Good luck to all.

If the "always reliable" SwellInfo forecast is accurate, I plan to try it on Thursday morning. Flat surf, NW wind, high tide at 7:45 am. But SwellInfo was badly wrong last week, so confidence is not high.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I wouldn't be too crazy about the W/SW wind. The high tide being at 4:30 am and dropping might be alright, at least it's moving. With the moon being full and rising at sunset I'd be tempted to do an evening/night trip. Although you'd still have an out going tide.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm gonna try it in the morning, as early as I can.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I'm gonna try it in the morning, as early as I can.


I will be there as well.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope it clears up, the surf this morning was pretty gross chocolate milk, but you can see green water not too far out.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

About 8:30 and kicking myself for not heading down to the surf this morning. All the cams showing what look like pretty good conditions this morning. Anxious to hear what I missed. Winds look to be swinging to the North later today???? I'm jealous to those of you who made it. Oh well maybe this evening. Off to the honey do's for now.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

SS was dirty and rough. 4 of us hooked 3 all morning. Didn't see any bait. Very slow.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Surf was rough so I fished the jetties at POC. There were a few boats in the surf but I don't think they were catching much. I caught a couple of sharks, hardhead and a stingray.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am not feeling as guilty as I was this morning. The surf cams did not look that bad this morning. Maybe this evening?


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

It's been rough as a cob from what I've been seeing on the cams for several days. All that strong Southwest wind latter part of last week, got it all tore up... but it should be much improved this week!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Forecast looks good starting Thursday. I am thinking I will go Thursday or Friday...


----------

